#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Τοπογραφικό άδειας-απόκλιση συντεταγμένων ΗΑΤΤ ΕΓΣΑ

## bauhaus

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Πρόκειται για σύνταξη τοπογραφικού  διαγράμματος για άδεια δόμησης εκτός σχεδίου αγροτεμαχίου στη Χαλκιδική.
Το τοπογραφικό συμβολαίου είναι σε μικρά φύλλα HATT υπ. γεωργίας κι έγινε πριν το αγροτεμάχιο περιφραχθεί. Πήγα  πρόσφατα και έκανα την αποτύπωση του περιφραγμένου πλεόν αγρού σε ΕΓΣΑ, ενώ έπειτα έκανα μετατροπή των συντεταγμένων του συμβολαίου από ΗΑΤΤ σε ΕΓΣΑ για να δω τι ταύτιση υπάρχει. Τελικά εμφανίζεται απόκλιση από 1-2,5 μέτρα στις γωνίες μεταξύ του τοπ. συμβολαίου και της τωρινής κατάστασης (αν υποθέσουμε οτι η μετατροπή έχει κάποια ακρίβεια). Πώς πρέπει να το διαχειριστώ αυτό; Με απασχολεί περισσότερο γιατί το δασαρχείο έχει κόψει ένα κομμάτι ως δάσος, τις συντεταγμένες του οποίου τις έχει βάλει ο δασάρχης στο τοπ. συμβολαίου σε HATT. Εγώ καλούμαι να τις μετατρέψω κι αυτές σε ΕΓΣΑ κι έτσι εκίμώ πως θα έχουν κι αυτές την παραπάνω απόκλιση.

Τι θα προτείνατε;

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------


## salkwsu03

Εμβαδό σε ΕΓΣΑ = (Κεγσα)^2 * Εμβαδό σε Hatt , Κεγσα=0,012311*(χ-0.5)^2+0,9996, χ σε Mm.

----------

